# SQOLOGY Expands for 2017 Season



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQOLOGY Expands its SQ Meets | ceoutlook.com



> SQOLOGY, which hosts sound quality car audio retailer events, is expanding with support of many leading 12 volt suppliers.
> 
> 12v Electronics, Alpine, Arc Audio, Audio Development, Audiofrog, Audiotec Fischer Brands USA, Hybrid Audio Technologies, JL Audio, Metra, Orca Design, Sony, SounDigital, SoundSkins, and Stinger are now supporting the events.
> 
> ...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

This is awesome!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. Hope to see a lot of you at these events. Always a good time!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will definitely be at the Knoxville event. I will try to make others as well

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

You need to come to Florida! Its warm!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

That's awesome guys! Way to be on the ball getting things scheduled way in advance.


----------

